# Disabling EDL and ASR



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Who Hates ASR*

Has anyone ever tried recoding there abs controller to one without EDL and ASR.
I recoded mine (337) from 0021505 (ABS,EDL,ASR) to 0004097 (ABS only) and this disabled everything but the ABS which I tested in wet conditions and it worked fine. I have changed back to the original value because of paranoia. If anyone has tried this or know about it please advise. I did this using a vag-com.



_Modified by micahdj at 2:14 PM 4-29-2006_


----------



## Anthony.L (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (micahdj)*

Interesting. I disabled ASR via a capacitor.


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (Anthony.L)*

Yeah it was actually very cool. The switch did nothing and no lights were on the console. Suppose I might miss being able to turn it on but I doesn't rain enough for it in socal.


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (micahdj)*

*bump*


----------



## NJWolf18T (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (micahdj)*

where did you find the directions to do such a thing... i upped my idle because of the vibration i get with my motor mount bushings.... and the instructions were on the vag-com website.


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (NJWolf18T)*

I got the directions from the Factory Manual CD from Bentlys. Although it really didn't give specific directions on how to disable asr/edl but it gave the different coding numbers to enter and what they were for.. 


[Modified by micahdj, 4:06 PM 12-25-2002]


----------



## lulu_pipi (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (micahdj)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah it was actually very cool. The switch did nothing and no lights were on the console. Suppose I might miss being able to turn it on but I doesn't rain enough for it in socal.[HR][/HR]​When I press the ASR switch, there is an indicator on the console, so I don't know about you








That indicator actually flash when the road is icey and I am running like a 100Km/h on hi-way. Running 100K and get ice on the road will get the steering lightens but having that lights some time is a good warning. Mine is a 2000 Golf from Germany. Maybe the ECU are different?


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (lulu_pipi)*

Well it has nothing to do with the ECU the asr is in the ABS controlloer for this car. And by recoding it to a version without asr/edl it completely disabled the asr switch with no lights on the console.


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (micahdj)*

TTT


----------



## eparusel (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (micahdj)*

Bump!


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (eparusel)*

This is interesting...but my bentley does not list AWD engine code








I have 13404 ABS/EDL/ASR 
listed on my bentley 1999-2000 for all other engine codes but AWD
03504=ABS
13504=ABS/EDL
13204=ABS/EDL/ASR
Micahdj=What does your Bentley have listed for MY2000, 2001 and 2002 ?


[Modified by 9VW23yrs, 8:48 PM 12-25-2002]


----------



## Kode (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (9VW23yrs)*

Butter be yellow, I would love to turn that thing off for the track. I assume I would still have normal brakes, just no ASR/ABS?
Another dumb one, where in VAG to I enter this to test and what do I enter to get it back to stock. I am new to my Vag, a noob per say.


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (Kode)*

Actually the ABS still works just no edl or asr which would be great for the track and still safe on the street. You must enter the ABS controller with your vag-com and then enter into the recode screen. First off here you want to write down the code already in your ABS cont so you can put it back in if nessecary. I have switched back and forth with no problems. You could have also seen this code from the previous screen next to where it says "soft. coding" At any rate you will use this code to return it back to the original settings if you feel the need. As far as what to change it to depends on what controller, and car you have. The codes are in the factory repair manual available from bentleys or ross-tech. Hope this helps.


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (9VW23yrs)*

This is straight out of the manual and I hope it helps you. I think VW is always updating with new codes because my code wasn't in the manual either.
Table for ABS, coding 
With control module identification number 1C0 907 379 C, 1C0 907 379 J, 1C0 907 375 C, 1C0 907 375 J, 
Engine 
Engine code 
Vehicle type 
Code number 

1.8 ltr. 
AWD; AWW; AWP 
Front wheel drive 
04097 

1.9 ltr. TDI 
ALH 
Front wheel drive 
04097 

2.0 ltr. 
AEG; AVH; AZG 
Front wheel drive 
04097 

2.8 ltr. 
AFP 
Front wheel drive 
04097 

Table for ABS/EDL/ASR, coding 
With control module identification number 1C0 907 379 D, 1C0 907 375 D, 1C0 907 375 K 

Engine 
Engine code 
Vehicle type 
Code number 

1.8 ltr. 
AWD; AWW; AWP 
Front wheel drive 
18945 

2.8 ltr. 
AFP 
Front wheel drive 
18945 





[Modified by micahdj, 9:10 PM 12-25-2002]


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (micahdj)*

this is amazing!
Can you disable ABS as well?


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (hugemikeyd)*

I don't think you could with this method but who knows. I like the abs but dislike asr so I didn't try that.


----------



## Kode (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (micahdj)*

Great find, if this works, it will be quite interesting that the hardcore guys didn't notice this trick to turn it off now for I don't know how long. It was the first thing I asked about the car, and everyone said t couldn't be done. I hope you are right.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (micahdj)*

why would you want to disable the EDL system??? it acts as a poor mans LSD until you reach like 25MPH or so, so it would be good for the launch and for slow cornering. maybe if you're tracking i could understand it since it would wear the pads a bit more. i can understand the ASR, but i actually find it usefull when it rains up in norcal... but that's me and the freak rain storms talkin.


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (rex_racer)*

Yeah it wouldn't be for everyone but for those who only want ABS it would work out real good. And for the guy or gal who has a quaife LSD the EDL wouldn't be missed. As for me I suppose I might miss the edl but I don't miss it yet.


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (micahdj)*

Thanks for the info, but none of the control modules listed on your manual corresponds to mine







1J0 907 379 R. My manual lists control modules for ABS ann ABS/EDL but not for ASR which start with 1J0 907 379 with the last letter denoting version.
Why would Bentley drop old info in their updates when it is still valid?


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (9VW23yrs)*

i don't think you could get ASR...


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (9VW23yrs)*

Which ones does your manual list for ABS/EDL. Just curious to try a code with ABS and EDL.


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (micahdj)*

The 3 codes are for all models having the ITT Mark 20 IE Controller
ABS only =03504
ABS and EDL=13504
ABS+EDL+ASR =13204


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (9VW23yrs)*

what exactly does EDL do?


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (hugemikeyd)*

Electronic Differential Lock. sends power to the wheel with more grip by using the brakes on the wheel that is spinning. acts kinda like a poor mans LSD. i like it, helps in launching and in tight cornering. o and only works until a speed of like 26MPH or something...


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (9VW23yrs)*

Mine is a mk60 controller and those codes probably won't work. Thanx though. I guess yours is a ITT Mk20 IE controller and the codes I posted are for a MK60 controller. The codes in my 2002 manual for the mk20 are the same as the ones you posted. According to Bentleys those codes are for evreything but the 1.8T engines. What is your abs control module ID #.


[Modified by micahdj, 7:28 PM 12-26-2002]


----------



## Kode (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (micahdj)*

The 4097 is working for me


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Kode)*

Cool, I am glad it works for someone else too.


----------



## dommerdog (May 24, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (micahdj)*

Up here in the great white North, I want to keep ASR and EDL, kinda find them useful BUT... I would like to disable EDL whenever I disable ASR, any way to do this?


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (dommerdog)*

If you mean to turn off edl and asr with the asr switch that is not possible with vag-com. But you could use vag-com to disable it in the summer and then recode it back for the winter.


----------



## dommerdog (May 24, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (micahdj)*

Nah! What about disabling EDL all together, I want to keep ASR and ABS


[Modified by dommerdog, 12:04 PM 12-27-2002]


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (dommerdog)*

No that can't be done with this method.


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (micahdj)*

My controller number is: 1JO 907 379 R the other field is: ASR 20IE CAN0001


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (9VW23yrs)*

You should use code 03504 for ABS only and 13504 for ABS and EDL. According to bentleys these are the codes for your controller. And if they don't work you can put back the original code 13404 with no problems. It is worth a try.


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (micahdj)*

whoah. This sounds GREAT for the track! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dommerdog (May 24, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (flanders)*

Now Flanders will have a respectable ET time... come on Nev, you need to get out to a REAL track!


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (flanders)*

For the track try removing the ABS fuse, it works. 
I'll compare these 2 methods Friday, going to HRP. I expect better trapspeeds in 40 degree weather. Maybe I'll get better 60' and improve my times too.


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (9VW23yrs)*

I removed the fuse, disabling EDL an noticed a significant reduction in wheel hop.
Is it possible to post a table so people can figure out how to recode their ABS controller?


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Cypher2k)*

The ITT Mark 20 IE is a stupid controller. I put in 03504 it just wont freaking take it. Tried 04097 same crap. Gives no errors, just acts like it takes it, but the original value of 13404 is still there on the soft coding field.


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (9VW23yrs)*

Perhaps it can't be done on that controller.


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (micahdj)*

Yeah that what I'm thinking







, stupid controller


----------



## Charles R (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (9VW23yrs)*

I had to add a zero to complete the 7 digit requirement, but it worked fine after that.








Thanks for the tip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Charles R, 9:36 PM 1-2-2003]


----------



## JJ_337 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (micahdj)*

What effect did this have on Wheel hop? I'm considering disabling this to try and reduce wheel hop...


----------



## Gatorfreak (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (9VW23yrs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The ITT Mark 20 IE is a stupid controller. I put in 03504 it just wont freaking take it. Tried 04097 same crap. Gives no errors, just acts like it takes it, but the original value of 13404 is still there on the soft coding field.







[HR][/HR]​I have Component # ASR 20 IE CAN 0001. My original value is 13404. I tried the suggested 13504 for ABS+EDL. It wouldn't take it. I tried 13204 (9VW23yrs had this code listed as ABS+EDL+ASR). It accepted it and the ASR is definitely off. I have no idea if the EDL or ABS are on though. I changed it back to the original value cuz I definitely want my ABS on.


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Gatorfreak)*

Great I'll try that for the track next time. Too bad it takes out ABS too, not good for the street, specially in H-Town. Mud or sand on half of the lane







all the freaking drainage pipe work tearing up the streets.


----------



## Prefekt (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (flanders)*

bump!
I just tried this on my Tiptronic AWP and it works...its nice not having to look at that ASR light on my dash anymore










[Modified by Perfekt, 10:13 AM 1-29-2003]


----------



## GTI-Turbo (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (micahdj)*

Thank you! 
Worked a treat the first time and I'm a happy camper!


----------



## 337`drew (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (GTI-Turbo)*

When you disable ASR via the capacitor, it is off and the light is off correct? What happens when you hit the button?


----------



## dw09577 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (337`drew)*

bump and a


----------



## BUBB RUBB (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (9VW23yrs)*

Jorge, can we change to the updated controller?


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (BUBB RUBB)*

It may work since our cars have seperate components that talk to each other via the can bus, but I have no clue if it's been done before. Maybe a VW tech may cgive us some light on component interchangability.


----------



## Boggus (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (9VW23yrs)*

Did mine and loving it....Now I don't have to pull the ABS fuse to get the desired results.....By-By TIRES!


----------



## Boggus (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Boggus)*

Anyone know the code for a 01 VR6 Jetta?


----------



## 2KGTIVR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Boggus)*

I'm very interested in keeping ABS but switching off EDL in my 2001 AWW. As posted by 9VW23YRS, my controller will only allow 2 codes. The original 13404 can be changed to 13204. With 13204, I can detect no change. The ABS, and ASR continue to operate unless the ASR is switched off manually. I'm sure the EDL also works, but this is harder to detect. I switched back to 13404 just in case there are some performance differences in braking I can't tell from a brief test drive.
This seems to confirm that the MK 20 controllers is retarded and doesn't allow programming options. Has anybody found a code that works for the MK 20? I'd update the controller to make this change if possible since I hate not being able to choose between EDL or no EDL. At least we can switch off ASR, which I do every time I start the car.
As many posts have stated, taking out the ABS fuse is too risky since there is a good chance of unbalancing the braking performance front to rear.
Let's figure this thing out! Appreciate everybody's input.


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (2KGTIVR6)*

straight out of bentley
"Vehicles with ITT Mark 20 IE ABS do not have a mechanical brake pressure regulator. Specially matched software in the control module controls the rear axle brake pressure regulation. 
Malfunctions of the ABS or ABS/EDL systems do not influence the brake system or the vacuum assistance. The conventional braking system remains functional even if the ABS is not operating. 
The hydraulic part -a- and the control module part -b- form one component. Separating the two parts is only possible when the complete component has been removed from the vehicle. 
New control modules (replacement parts) are not coded and must be coded after installation. "
I guess the newer controller may be retrofitted but may be mega $$$$


----------



## 2KGTIVR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (9VW23yrs)*

I don't claim to be a brake expert or I wouldn't be asking the questions I'm asking. However, some of the comments I've read about disabling the ABS make sense to me. Doesn't mean they are right, just not something to ignore.
Since there is no proportioning valve, the brake system reportedly relies on the ABS data to fine tune the front/rear braking ratio. If the ABS fails, the fronts and rears still function mechanically as indicated by Bentley, but the rears may have more tendency to lock up prematurely and cause the car to spin out. My concern is that Bentley doesn't point out that there is a difference between having brakes that still function, and having brakes that work safely under most conditions. Again, I don't know this from experience, but other Vortex posts I've read have said they have locked the rears and spun with the ABS disabled.
I'm always suspicious about items stated as fact on the Vortex because I've personally found out a lot of them are baloney. I'm a bit more cautious when it comes to brakes, especially with the constantly wet roads around Seattle, so I'm making the assumption defeating the ABS is a bad idea until proven otherwise.


----------



## bbarnett (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (2KGTIVR6)*

Interesting thread.
So, it looks like by turning off ABS (I'll put a switch in place of the fuse) and ASR, you are still left with EDL?
Also, has anyone retrofitted the mechanical brake pressure regulator? If I buy, I _will_ be doing this!


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (bbarnett)*

The intent is to disable ASR and EDL while retaining ABS. I have disabled ABS at the 1/4 mi track by removing the fuse, but would never drive the car like that on the street. The pedal feels mushy and inconsistent. Disabling ASR/EDL reduces wheelhop.
The newer ITT ABS controller allows to disable ASR/EDL via software coding while retaining FULL ABS function.
The Older ITT Mk20 controller does not have this ability. Some ppl sugest upgrading to a newer model, but may be mega$$$, or downgrading to an ABS ONLY controller to permanently disble ASR/EDL.


----------



## bbarnett (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (9VW23yrs)*

Removing ABS is perfectly safe, if done right. We've already seen one comment on installing a pressure regulator, restoring the braking system to pre-ABS VW days.
If I have to spend $2k I would do it, to remove all that LAME! ABS/EDL/ASR/ESP crap. I would buy and swap out whatever parts are needed.
Problem is, there seems to be little discussion on the subject.


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (bbarnett)*

Had my ASR/EDL disabled via Vag-Com today. It rocks! No more bogging down when leaving the lights..


----------



## 2KGTIVR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (bbarnett)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Interesting thread.
So, it looks like by turning off ABS (I'll put a switch in place of the fuse) and ASR, you are still left with EDL?
Also, has anyone retrofitted the mechanical brake pressure regulator? If I buy, I _will_ be doing this![HR][/HR]​You don't have it quite right. If you switch out the ABS fuse, you lose ABS, EDL, and ASR. They all work from data supplied by the ABS sensors at the wheels. Disable those sensors and no data for any of those 3 functions.
If you do switch the ABS off, I believe you will find yourself with fault codes in the ABS system when you switch it back on after driving.
One of the nice features of keeping ABS operational is it lets you do things like upgrade front brakes, such as the front TT setup, without having to worry about adjusting or changing a proportioning valve. 
In an ideal world you are able to switch between ABS and non-ABS operation, but other than the more exotic breeds not too many cars offer that option nowadays that I'm aware of.


----------



## Mindflux (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (hungalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hungalicious* »_Had my ASR/EDL disabled via Vag-Com today. It rocks! No more bogging down when leaving the lights.. 

Hung, what code did you use on your 03?


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Mindflux)*

Use 0004097 for Mk 60 controller


----------



## Mindflux (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (9VW23yrs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9VW23yrs* »_Use 0004097 for Mk 60 controller


Ok, I thought I had heard it was different for 03s. 4097 worked great on my 337


----------



## 2KGTIVR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Mindflux)*

Have not had time to fool with this the past few weeks, but did do some research and testing.
I was assured by my brother, who runs a repair shop dealing with most every kind of car, that if you disable ABS by taking out the fuse, they are supposed to function correctly when the fuse in re-installed and the car re-started. This proved to be true, at least for my car. So I disabled my ABS by pulling the fuse and went out to a huge parking lot in the rain for some testing. Here's what I found:
The bad news.
Without the ABS, my 2001 Golf GLS chipped 1.8t is very prone to spinning around when the wheels lock on hard braking. Even moderate stops in the rain while taking a very gentle curve will slide the rear end out. Doing 180's is way too easy. Clearly I don't want to be driving this car in traffic without the ABS.
The good news.
With the ABS fuse pulled and the EDL thus disabled, wheelhop on the wet surfaces was decreased by at least 95%. The low-traction wheel just spins with no wheelhop. The difference shocked me. I put the fuse back in - instant severe wheelhop doing the same maneuvers. My car has Energy Suspension poly dogbone inserts.
The EDL has got to go.


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (2KGTIVR6)*

I have a 2001 AWW (I don't have my controller info handy) and 04097 worked great.
I've been debating trying to run EDL again (no ASR though) but can't find a code.
Given that on the other ecu the "1" in front of the the rest of the digits seemed to indicate EDL I may try this to see if the controller takes it. Will report back once I've tried it.


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Jeckyll)*

I have an AWW with this controller info:
IC0 907 379K
soft coded at 0018945
ASR Front MK60 0103

What version of vagcom are you using for this? I see no way to change the soft coding number. all options but fault codes and measuring blocks are greyed out.

edit: never mind... the vagcom i had was too old... Just recoded to the mark60 code, and the ASR button no longer does diddly.

Ill post back here with results. Should rain soon so that will be a good EDL/hop test.



_Modified by Cypher2k at 7:27 PM 5-28-2003_


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Cypher2k)*

0018945 was my original setting as well.
0014097 didn't work (the controller rejected it). I didn't have alot of time so I'll get back to trying to find a setting that will leave ASR off but EDL on. Currently I'm not too hopeful though.


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Jeckyll)*

0004097 is what i used.. not 0014097...


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Cypher2k)*

I got that, but what I'm saying is that I was trying to turn EDL back on, while leaving ASR off.


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Jeckyll)*

i see. But why? ASR is the lesser of the two evils... EDL seems to trigger wheel hop. And you can turn off ASR...


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Cypher2k)*

Ok, wet roads today... No sign of 2nd gear hop. So far so good. ABS is also fully functional.


----------



## Prefekt (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Cypher2k)*

FYI...I have been driving with my ABS Control Module coded to only ABS (ASR/EDL off) for almost 8k miles without any issues. Braking perform the same and navigating the roads in wet/icy conditions is no different than doing so in any other high output car (modulate, the key is to modulate







). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a good, easy mod.


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Perfekt)*

What are your impressions on wheelhop?


----------



## Prefekt (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Cypher2k)*

I don't have any if that's what you are asking.


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Perfekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Perfekt* »_FYI...I have been driving with my ABS Control Module coded to only ABS (ASR/EDL off) for almost 8k miles without any issues. Braking perform the same and navigating the roads in wet/icy conditions is no different than doing so in any other high output car (modulate, the key is to modulate







). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a good, easy mod.

You get alot of wet/icy roads in Arizona???







FYI, I'm planning to turn ASR& EDL back on for ski season


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Jeckyll)*

well ive got an LSD now, so ASR and EDL arnt much use to me.


----------



## Prefekt (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Jeckyll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeckyll* »_You get alot of wet/icy roads in Arizona???







FYI, I'm planning to turn ASR& EDL back on for ski season 

Actually the monsoon season here is very wet and the snow falls freely all but an hour or two north of the valley in the winter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIGuy01 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (flanders)*

bump so I can find this later!!!!


----------



## good_2_rub_a_dub (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (GTIGuy01)*

So there is no hope for the Mk 20 controller?







Come on guys, there has to be a way....


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (good_2_rub_a_dub)*

I did mine and like the feel, it's more predictable. ABS is still on for safety reasons. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (TreyS)*

I have a 2003 GTI
Procedures with VAG-COM:
1. Open the *ABS Controller*.
2. Make note of the soft code value (mine was 0021505 for ABS/ASR/EDL).
3. Select *Recode*.
4. Enter *0004097* for ABS only.
5. Select *Do it!*.
6. 0004097 should now show in the soft code block.
7. Close controller.
If you ever want to go back, follow the same procedure, entering the original value (e.g., 0021505).


----------



## good_2_rub_a_dub (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (JettaRed)*

Anyone been able to do this with a 2000'?


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (good_2_rub_a_dub)*

Please read the Mk4 DIY FAQ. The disabling procedure is dependant on the ABS controller you have.


----------



## good_2_rub_a_dub (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Jeckyll)*

Jeckyll - thanks for nothin bro, nobody is this post has been able to figure out how to do it on a 2000 (IE 20) controller. 
My version of Bently only lists the most recent numbers for the IE 20, does anybody have the 2000 specific codes for the VR6? 
Anybody know if it's possible to swap for a different IE 20 (ABS only version.)
And if so, how much does it cost?


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (good_2_rub_a_dub)*

Well with a 2003 GTI with ESP the standard soft code is 0019970. I tried to code it with 0004097 but it wouldn't take.
I'm assuming that the ASR cars are soft coded with 0021505 and can use 0004097 but I can't.
Any ideas as to what code works with the 03 ESP cars?


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (VDUBNDizzy)*

As far as swapping controllers for us unlucky MK20 guys, the cheapest one I found was $400. It goes up to $600, $700, and $900 from there. 
PN 1J0 698 117A is the cheap one, but I have no clue what car it's for......


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (good_2_rub_a_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *good_2_rub_a_dub* »_Jeckyll - thanks for nothin bro, nobody is this post has been able to figure out how to do it on a 2000 (IE 20) controller. 
<snip>


That's my fault how?


----------



## good_2_rub_a_dub (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Jeckyll)*

Jeckyll - It's not your fault, just please don't tell me to go read the FAQs when the answer isn't there.
Here's some more food for thought for those of us with the older controllers - instructions for hardwiring away the EDL (not sure which exact models this will work for though
http://www.gti-vr6.net/library...e.htm


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (VDUBNDizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBNDizzy* »_Well with a 2003 GTI with ESP the standard soft code is 0019970. I tried to code it with 0004097 but it wouldn't take.
I'm assuming that the ASR cars are soft coded with 0021505 and can use 0004097 but I can't.
Any ideas as to what code works with the 03 ESP cars?


Anyone know the code for the 03 cars with ESP yet?


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (TreyS)*

Anyone? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (VDUBNDizzy)*

I've been working on the mk20 controller defeat, and nothing via VAGCOM has worked thus far. I tried recoding the ABS controller, the ECU soft code, etc. A couple of options for those of us with the mk20 controller:
1) wire a switch into the ABS fuse to temporarily disable ABS when at the drags or on the street
2) wire a switch into the vehicle speed sensor to temporarily disable it. This will also get rid of EDL.
Next up, wiring a switch into the ABS sensors to make the ABS controller read the rear sensors instead of the fronts during acceleration.....
-Mike P


----------



## good_2_rub_a_dub (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (tyrolkid)*

I was looking at the ross-tech (vag-com) website and apparently, vag-com does not work with the ABS controllers on MKIVs that are pre-2001, here is the link;
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/vwmkIV.html
maybe it is something that a vag-com update will resolve


----------



## BEETER! (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Jeckyll)*

OK, bear with me here, this is going to be a bit long...
Given that we're enabling/disabling features here, it would make sense that this value that we're entering in is a mask of some sort. The fact that 4097 is one of the values is particularly suspicious, as 4097 = 2^12 + 2^0, so exactly 2 bits are on. Let's look at some values:
dec = hex = bin -- (desc)
18945 = 4a01 = 0100 1010 0000 0001 -- ASR + EDL + ABS for some
21505 = 5401 = 0101 0100 0000 0001 -- ASR + EDL + ABS for others
04097 = 1001 = 0001 0000 0000 0001 -- ABS
What we can see from this is that 04097 is a subset of 21505: it's the same value with bits 10 and 14 turned off. Given that the same code works for those who start out with 18945, I would have to guess that the high nybble controls ASR or EDL, that the next nybble controls the other of the two, the next (the one that's always 0s) is probably unused, and the final one might be ABS. With this in mind, what do these codes do? The descriptions are my guesses.
00001 = 0001 = 0000 0000 0000 0001 -- (for people who start out with 18945) equivilent to 04097
04096 = 1000 = 0001 0000 0000 0000 -- no ABS?
20481 = 5001 = 0101 0000 0000 0001 -- (for people who start out with 21505) ASR or EDL (not both) and ABS
05121 = 1401 = 0001 0100 0000 0001 -- (for people who start out with 21505) ASR or EDL (not both, opposite of above) and ABS
Does anyone with a vagcom and some free time want to try to figure this out?
M.


_Modified by BEETER! at 9:15 PM 7-7-2003_


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (BEETER!)*

Bookmarked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2KGTIVR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Crash6)*

My initial inclination to switch to a programmable model ABS controller for my 2001 Mk20 was put on hold by the cost and mechanical/electrical complexity of the switch. Instead of going that route I bought a Peloquin, which cancels out most of the problems caused by the EDL. Unfortunately, right after the LSD was delivered I bought a house and the LSD will be sitting in the garage for a while. I'll report back when I finally get it installed.
If it doesn't solve the problem to my satisfaction I'm thinking I'll experiment with installing a switch that feeds the sensor signal from one front wheel into the both front wheel inputs into the ABS controller. This would fool the EDL into thinking both fronts are rotating at the same speed. I remain amazed that VW installed EDL in cars without an option to either switch it off or program it off, but that's water under the bridge.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (2KGTIVR6)*

The LSD will reduce hop, but not eliminate it. I've broken 4 transmission mounts even with the LSD installed..........


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (BEETER!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEETER!* »_OK, bear with me here, this is going to be a bit long...
Given that we're enabling/disabling features here, it would make sense that this value that we're entering in is a mask of some sort. The fact that 4097 is one of the values is particularly suspicious, as 4097 = 2^12 + 2^0, so exactly 2 bits are on. Let's look at some values:
dec = hex = bin -- (desc)
18945 = 4a01 = 0100 1010 0000 0001 -- ASR + EDL + ABS for some
21505 = 5401 = 0101 0100 0000 0001 -- ASR + EDL + ABS for others
04097 = 1001 = 0001 0000 0000 0001 -- ABS
What we can see from this is that 04097 is a subset of 21505: it's the same value with bits 10 and 14 turned off. Given that the same code works for those who start out with 18945, I would have to guess that the high nybble controls ASR or EDL, that the next nybble controls the other of the two, the next (the one that's always 0s) is probably unused, and the final one might be ABS. With this in mind, what do these codes do? The descriptions are my guesses.
00001 = 0001 = 0000 0000 0000 0001 -- (for people who start out with 18945) equivilent to 04097
04096 = 1000 = 0001 0000 0000 0000 -- no ABS?
20481 = 5001 = 0101 0000 0000 0001 -- (for people who start out with 21505) ASR or EDL (not both) and ABS
05121 = 1401 = 0001 0100 0000 0001 -- (for people who start out with 21505) ASR or EDL (not both, opposite of above) and ABS
Does anyone with a vagcom and some free time want to try to figure this out?
M.

_Modified by BEETER! at 9:15 PM 7-7-2003_

Nerd!








JFWY!
Very interesting though, we can test your theory if you figure out some codes starting with 0019970. That is the soft code for a 2003 GTI/ Jetta 5speed with ESP.
Can you do your thing and come up with the other numbers? I just want ABS and no ASR/EDL.
Thanks.....










_Modified by TreyS at 9:49 AM 7-8-2003_


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (TreyS)*

Based on your theory I used the 03 GTI w/ ESP softcode 19970 and got:
dec === hex === bin
19970 = 4E02 = 0100 1110 0000 0010
So I turned off 14 and 10 and got this.....
02562 = A02 = 0000 1010 0000 0010 == ABS no EDL/ ASR(ESP)
is that right?
.




_Modified by TreyS at 10:01 AM 7-8-2003_


----------



## BEETER! (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (TreyS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TreyS* »_Based on your theory I used the 03 GTI w/ ESP softcode 19970 and got:
dec === hex === bin
19970 = 4E02 = 0100 1110 0000 0010
So I turned off 14 and 10 and got this.....
02562 = A02 = 0000 1010 0000 0010 == ABS no EDL/ ASR(ESP)
is that right?


If bits 14 and 10 are the only ones that matter, then this should work. However, my guess is that different cars have different codes because of the components on the CAN. That's why I think that we're best off if we analyze this nybble by nybble. I think that 00002 would almost certainly work, as it disables everything in the high three nybbles, the high two of which we think control ASR and EDL. It might also have some other side effects, however. If we can get version numbers for the ABS, EDL, and ASR controllers on each car, and the codes that correspond, we would be able to make more educated guesses. For now, however, I think that you have two good numbers to try.
Also, the fact that ESP cars appear to have 2 in the final nybble as opposed to 1 like the ASR-only cars is suspicious. You might try 00000 and see what happens http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
M


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (BEETER!)*

Thanks.


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (BEETER!)*

Here are the only codes I could get to work on my car. Maybe someone can make sense of it.
21505 = 5401 = 0101 0100 0000 0001 : ABS/EDL/ASR from 337 module code 1C0 907 379 K
20481 = 5001 = 0101 0000 0000 0001 : ?
18495 = 4A01 = 0100 1010 0000 0001 : ABS/EDL/ASR ABS module code 1C0 907 379 D/K
18433 = 4801 = 0100 1000 0000 0001 : ?
17409 = 4401 = 0100 0100 0000 0001 : ?
05121 = 1401 = 0001 0100 0000 0001 : ?
04097 = 1001 = 0001 0000 0000 0001 : ABS module code 1C0 907 379 C/J/L
00000 = 0000 = 0000 0000 0000 0000 : ?


----------



## GTi'sRule (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (micahdj)*

NM... didn't read whole thread, now I did, don't know how to delete a post


_Modified by GTi'sRule at 8:42 PM 7-8-2003_


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (good_2_rub_a_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *good_2_rub_a_dub* »_Jeckyll - It's not your fault, just please don't tell me to go read the FAQs when the answer isn't there.
<snip>

So you think I have the thing memorized? I pointed you there and you got an answer for your controller --> the link helped. I showed you it can't be done (at least yet). I have a different controller and it worked for me. 
I _tried_ to help. I guess with some people that's never enough. 
Hope you get it to work in either case.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (2KGTIVR6)*

Like Tyrolkid said the LSD, peloquin, will not eliminate
wheelhop. I have it and it does reduce it but not
eliminate it.


----------



## Shad (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (BEETER!)*

Nobody tried to keep only ASR and ABS? I hate EDL but ESP is helpful in wet roads.


----------



## good_2_rub_a_dub (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Jeckyll)*

Jeckyll, that's cool.








Andy from Ross-tech pointed out to me that there is a way to disable EDL with the IE 20 controller, here is the link (instructions on how to make EDL connected to an on/off switch







);
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=926482
Also, vag-com does work with that ABS controller, it's just the controller itself that doesn't allow the re-programming that we've been trying. Anyhow, switchable EDL/ASR sounds even better.
Thanks again Andy!!


----------



## 337drew (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (good_2_rub_a_dub)*

On the mk60 controllers can you disable EDL without disabling ASR?
My mk60 controller reads 0021505 for ABS,EDL and ASR. If I reprogram it to 0004097 this disabled everything but the ABS. I want ABS and ASR, because I want to be able to toggle ASR in the wet.
So, does anyone know the code for disableing EDL ONLY? 
TIA










_Modified by 337drew at 9:13 PM 7-16-2003_


----------



## 337drew (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (337drew)*

Bump


----------



## macrossplus (Oct 9, 2002)

needs to stay on top


----------



## 4string (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (337drew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337drew* »_.
So, does anyone know the code for disableing EDL ONLY?


I'd like to know too.


----------



## kreuzer (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (Anthony.L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anthony.L* »_Interesting. I disabled ASR via a capacitor.

what pins did you attach the capacitor to, and what value was it? I've been trying to find this info for a while.


----------



## Intuition (Aug 3, 2003)

04097 worked great in my 2001 VR6. Thanks everyone for sharing this information. No ASR & EDL puts a big smile on my face!


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (kreuzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kreuzer* »_
what pins did you attach the capacitor to, and what value was it? I've been trying to find this info for a while.

I did a DIY on this a while back. Let me see if I can find it. Here it is........
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=303556


_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 8:45 PM 8-16-2003_


----------



## Kevbelz (Dec 27, 1999)

Anyone know where this code of 0021505 came from?
My bentley does NOT show this is a valid possible coding for my controller. 
Any help appreciated.
Address 03 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1C0 907 379 D 
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103
Coding: 0021505
Shop #: WSC 00000
0 Faults Found:
I just re-read the opening post of this thread and noticed that it started with a 337 driver mentioning this code as the one they were using.
Does this make sense? I am driving an 01 AWW GTI, I have the mk60 with the same coding as a stock 337?


_Modified by Kevbelz at 10:56 AM 8-25-2003_


----------



## GTi'sRule (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (TreyS)*

I tried this code with VAG-COM and my 03 GTi 1.8T w/ ABS/EDL/ESP it wouldn't take. Has anyone gotten the correct code to recode to ABS only? My stock code was 19970
Oops, the quote didn't take, I tried 04097, and 02562



_Modified by GTi'sRule at 9:31 PM 8-31-2003_


----------



## PatAWW01 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Shad)*

I disabled everything in mine except ABS and its alot better to drive


----------



## RoyalOakMichiganJim (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (micahdj)*

I did this and have not had a single wheel hop since! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And a bonus is that the disabled ASR light stays off all the time, unlike the capacitor deal that I still have installed. EDL causes wheel hop, especially in the wet!







I am editing this now... I still get the hop in some situations.... I need to upgrade the motor mounts, not JUST the transmission dogbone inserts.......










_Modified by RoyalOakMichiganJim at 8:36 PM 9-23-2003_


----------



## TJet1.8 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (micahdj)*

Does anyone have a recent Bentley manual that shows the ABS/ASR/EDL-ESP codes for a 2003 Jetta or GTI??
I want to disable the ASR/EDL on my 2003 but no one seems to know the code for a 2003 VW with ESP....Anyone???
Thx. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (TJet1.8)*

i think the codes are the same, but i cannot check my Bently b/c i am waiting for them to get back to me with a new code...
stupid HDD crash...


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (TJet1.8)*

None of the posted codes work for ESP cars.


----------



## TJet1.8 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (TJet1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJet1.8* »_Does anyone have a recent Bentley manual that shows the ABS/ASR/EDL-ESP codes for a 2003 Jetta or GTI??
I want to disable the ASR/EDL on my 2003 but no one seems to know the code for a 2003 VW with ESP....Anyone???
Thx. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















TTT - Someone's got to have a new bentley manual...Anyone


----------



## 4string (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (TJet1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJet1.8* »_
I want to disable the ASR/EDL on my 2003 but no one seems to know the code for a 2003 VW with ESP....Anyone???


With Heavy Duty suspension the code is 20098, without 19970. These are for a 1.8t


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (4string)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4string* »_
With Heavy Duty suspension the code is 20098, without 19970. These are for a 1.8t

Do you mean the sport suspension package that's standard on GTI's?


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (micahdj)*

any clue on how to do this for mine? (00 Jetta AWD) 
abs controller:
1J0 907 379 AF
component:
ASR 20 IE CAN 0001
soft. coding:
13204
i've already tried recoding to :
03504
... no go ... always resets to 13204


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (whizbang18T)*

Read the thread...it cant be done with the MK20 controller.......
only way to do it is defeating it electrically...search my username for the answer........


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

dammit ... ya i saw the capacitor defeat ... oh well


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

No luis, it's not the capacitor defeat.


----------



## BatiGol (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (9VW23yrs)*

jesus


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (9VW23yrs)*

oh ya ... i saw that other post too about the abs line


----------



## 4string (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (VDUBNDizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBNDizzy* »_
Do you mean the sport suspension package that's standard on GTI's?









VW offers 3 types of suspensions.....standard, sport and heavy duty. I've never seen the heavy duty suspension in the US. My manual says sport and standard use the same coding.


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (4string)*

Well I haven't tried the other code yet but the 19970 doesn't work on 03 ESP cars.


----------



## DubWho (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (VDUBNDizzy)*

OK, so I have read that the 2000 AWD MK20 controller is not recodable. One other guy mentioned it here and I tried it. My original code was 13404. 13204 worked and seemed to kill ASR, EDL and ABS. I want ABS, so this is no good. I typed in 00000 for the hell of it and the gauges started to act like they were in "test" mode. I think this controller is recodable, just no one has the correct code yet. I will keep trying and post if I find anything else.


----------



## snarbles (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (rex_racer)*

So, has anyone found coding for a 337 with ABS and EDL, but disabling ASR?


----------



## GTbuzz (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (snarbles)*

why would you want edl? edl is the worst one.


----------



## snarbles (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (GTbuzz)*

I guess its mostly an intellectual curiosity. Would like to find the codes for each so I can custom code my car however I want. So far we only have 2 combinations:
ABS only
ABS/EDL/ASR
If we could figure out the binary codes for each one then we could do the following combinations in theory, much like Beeter has proposed.
I am going to try the following hex numbers:
1401 = possible ABS/EDL
or maybe
5401?
I'll see if they take.


----------



## snarbles (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (snarbles)*

Well tried out the following codes:
Decimal - Hex - Binary
0005121 - 1401 - 0001 0100 0000 0001
0020481 - 5001 - 0101 0000 0000 0001
0005121 enabled ASR for sure, but not positive on the EDL being enabled, did a peel out and no braking or flashing of the warning light.
0020481 disabled ASR for sure, but peel out seemed almost exactly the same as the 0005121 code.
Possible theories are: 
0021505 - 0101 0100 0000 0001 All on
0004097 - 0001 0000 0000 0001 ABS only
0005121 - 0001 0100 0000 0001 ASR on EDL off
ASR on bit (6th bit from left)
0020481 - 0101 0000 0000 0001 ASR off EDL on
EDL on bit (2nd bit from left)
Haven't had enough time to confirm this theory, but will be trying more out. If anyone knows a way to positively determine whether EDL is on while ASR is off let me know. Not sure if its even possible, but the ABS controller took all the above codes with open arms.
These results are not conclusive, so be careful and test at your own risk.











_Modified by snarbles at 9:10 PM 9-23-2003_


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (4string)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4string* »_
With Heavy Duty suspension the code is 20098, without 19970. These are for a 1.8t

My car is a heavy duty suspension, and it takes code 20098. But ASR, ESP, and ABS all still worked. Not sure on EDL. Anybody figure out the ESP cars yet?


----------



## Nameci (May 30, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (VDUBNDizzy)*

Anybody figure out the 20th yet? without ESP?








I heard the code will be different. =/


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Nameci)*

Codes aren't the same for 20th's as 337's, Brian? Any ESP help out there cuz I still hate my EDL.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (VDUBNDizzy)*

i will check this out as soon as i get home, the Bentley lists all of the codes, even for 337's and everything. I will write it down so i don't forget.


----------



## Nameci (May 30, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (VDUBNDizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBNDizzy* »_Codes aren't the same for 20th's as 337's, Brian? Any ESP help out there cuz I still hate my EDL. 

nah, I was told they are different between the 337 and 20th.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Nameci)*

do 337's have TT brakes too? I know 20th do and that means that we would need the codes from the TT brake system...
I only have a VW Bentley CD so i will just post what i have.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (hugemikeyd)*

337's and 20th's BOTH have Audi TT brakes, here are the codes for what i have:
You need to hook up the VC and check the part number of your ABS module.
I am assuming that these codes are for 1.8T's only (AWD, AWW, AWP):
*ABS Only*
1C0 907 379 C/J/L for vehicles from 10.00: *04097*
*ABS/EDL/ASR*
1C0 907 379 D/K for vehicles from 10.00: *18945 *
*ABS/EDL/ASR/ESP*
1C0 907 379 E/G/M for vehicles from 10.00: *19970*(No Heavy Duty)
.................................................................*20098*(Heavy Duty)
P.S.: I am pretty sure i have posted this already before...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (hugemikeyd)*

Where in the Bentley do you find the codes?


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (JettaRed)*

I have the CD and its Under Brake System OBD-II, Mark 60, Coding the Module


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (hugemikeyd)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pages 01-233 thru 01-235


----------



## TJet1.8 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_337's and 20th's BOTH have Audi TT brakes, here are the codes for what i have:
You need to hook up the VC and check the part number of your ABS module.
I am assuming that these codes are for 1.8T's only (AWD, AWW, AWP):
*ABS Only*
1C0 907 379 C/J/L for vehicles from 10.00: *04097*
*ABS/EDL/ASR*
1C0 907 379 D/K for vehicles from 10.00: *18945 *
*ABS/EDL/ASR/ESP*
1C0 907 379 E/G/M for vehicles from 10.00: *19970*(No Heavy Duty)
.................................................................*20098*(Heavy Duty)
P.S.: I am pretty sure i have posted this already before...



Not sure I'm reading this correctly....do I enter 19970 to DISABLE ABS/EDL/ASR/ESP?? What if I want ABS enabled only??
Can someone please clarify?....


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (TJet1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJet1.8* »_
What if I want ABS enabled only??
Can someone please clarify?....
















Use code *0004097*
Here are instructions:
*Disabling ASR/EDL with VAG-COM*

I have a 2003 GTI. The following are procedures to use with VAG-COM:

1. Open the *ABS Controller*.
2. Make note of the soft code value (mine was _0021505_ for ABS/ASR/EDL).
3. Select *Recode*.
4. Enter *0004097* (for ABS only).
5. Select *Do it!*.
6. _0004097_ should now show in the soft code block.
7. Close controller.

If you ever want to go back, follow the same procedure, entering the original value (e.g., 0021505).


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (TJet1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJet1.8* »_
Not sure I'm reading this correctly....do I enter 19970 to DISABLE ABS/EDL/ASR/ESP?? What if I want ABS enabled only??
Can someone please clarify?....
















you enter the code for the options you want...


----------



## TJet1.8 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (JettaRed)*

Thanks guys...I'll give it a try.
I think someone with my configuration already tried these codes un-sucessfully (VDUBINDizzy???)
I'll try it myself and see...
Thanks again







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (TJet1.8)*

When you hit the ASR button on the dash does this disable ASR and EDL or just ASR? When I try to peel out what is causing the engine to loose power temporarily, ASR or EDL?


----------



## niebieski3 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (micahdj)*

What would be the impact of this on ESP? Would it still work? I guess I would have to keep ASR for ESP to work... anyone with ESP tried this?
cheers!


----------



## ImolaRabbit (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (JEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEM* »_When you hit the ASR button on the dash does this disable ASR and EDL or just ASR? 
 <--- good question, I think so. 
_Quote, originally posted by *JEM* »_ When I try to peel out what is causing the engine to loose power temporarily, ASR or EDL? 
 <---- EDL is hitting your brake for you if I read correctly


----------



## niebieski3 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (JEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEM* »_When you hit the ASR button on the dash does this disable ASR and EDL or just ASR? When I try to peel out what is causing the engine to loose power temporarily, ASR or EDL? 

Just ASR. That's a shame.
cheers!


----------



## niebieski3 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_337's and 20th's BOTH have Audi TT brakes, here are the codes for what i have:
You need to hook up the VC and check the part number of your ABS module.
I am assuming that these codes are for 1.8T's only (AWD, AWW, AWP):
*ABS Only*
1C0 907 379 C/J/L for vehicles from 10.00: *04097*
*ABS/EDL/ASR*
1C0 907 379 D/K for vehicles from 10.00: *18945 *
*ABS/EDL/ASR/ESP*
1C0 907 379 E/G/M for vehicles from 10.00: *19970*(No Heavy Duty)
.................................................................*20098*(Heavy Duty)


Is there a code to disable *EDL only* on a 2003 with ESP? Imho, that's the worst one, not to mention the only one you can't disable with the ASR/ESP button.
cheers!


----------



## NJWolf18T (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (JEM)*

if the yellow light is on in the middle of your speedo your asr is OFF which means it won't interupt your burnout.. but EDL is still operational but works above 25mph and ASR only works below 25mph...
if you turn off both of them via vagcom then both of the are off all the time and the button on your dash does nothing


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

Just hooked up the vag to my 01 aww jetta and found the soft coding to be 0018945, recoded to 0004097, btw the ABS controller is an MK60. Closed controller and reopened to see that the soft code was changed. Played with the ASR button and nothing happens so I guess that it worked, but will know for sure in a while when I take it for a drive. Also increase idle speed from 740 to 800 to take out a little of the vibration I get from the Autotech dogbone inserts. Then did a TB align and it idles so freakin smooth now. Thanks for all the good information everyone.


_Modified by JEM at 4:31 PM 12-8-2003_


----------



## rmatthews9 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (JEM)*

I did the same, and it doesn't appear to have turned off the edl in my car. Not from the reduction is side-to-side slapping/wheelhop others have described. In another thread it said this code didn't work for the 03's. It shuts asr off, but not edl or something.


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_337's and 20th's BOTH have Audi TT brakes, here are the codes for what i have:
You need to hook up the VC and check the part number of your ABS module.
I am assuming that these codes are for 1.8T's only (AWD, AWW, AWP):
*ABS Only*
1C0 907 379 C/J/L for vehicles from 10.00: *04097*
*ABS/EDL/ASR*
1C0 907 379 D/K for vehicles from 10.00: *18945 *
*ABS/EDL/ASR/ESP*
1C0 907 379 E/G/M for vehicles from 10.00: *19970*(No Heavy Duty)
.................................................................*20098*(Heavy Duty)
P.S.: I am pretty sure i have posted this already before...



Ok so I have 1C0 907 379 D Controller - when i look it up the soft coding is the 18945 - as we have discussed. 
have people got 04097 to work with this set up ?
or should i try 00001 ?
thanks
M


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Driverwanted)*

Heh....here's something to think about before you go disabling your ASR...








Turn that ASR off and abuse it, fry that one tire all day to look cool, and you'll have first hand experience in exactly what happened in that pic...


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (73Thing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *73Thing* »_Heh....here's something to think about before you go disabling your ASR...








Turn that ASR off and abuse it, fry that one tire all day to look cool, and you'll have first hand experience in exactly what happened in that pic...

2 + 2 = 5?
What does ASR have to do with a busted differential? When I disabled my ASR/EDL I also got a crack in my windshield from a rock. Sure wish I had not fired up the VAG-COM and done that cause now I gotta buy a new windshield. Damn it to hell.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Tuba_Transport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuba_Transport* »_
2 + 2 = 5?
What does ASR have to do with a busted differential? When I disabled my ASR/EDL I also got a crack in my windshield from a rock. Sure wish I had not fired up the VAG-COM and done that cause now I gotta buy a new windshield. Damn it to hell.









Well brainiac, when you turn that ASR off and are busy frying that one tire off, you've got one spider locked solid and the other burning fast enough to cook all the oil off the shaft it rides on, effectively welding itself to the shaft. Once that happens, the shaft then shears the roll pin off holding it in place inside the carrier and becomes a free floating design guaranteed to rip your trans case to shreds. Care to make yourself look any stupider now?


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

LSD here.
ABS Only
1C0 907 379 C/J/L for vehicles from 10.00: 04097
Im running this code. And Im 75% certain that EDL is still kicking in on the ice.


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (73Thing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *73Thing* »_
Well brainiac, when you turn that ASR off and are busy frying that one tire off, you've got one spider locked solid and the other burning fast enough to cook all the oil off the shaft it rides on, effectively welding itself to the shaft. Once that happens, the shaft then shears the roll pin off holding it in place inside the carrier and becomes a free floating design guaranteed to rip your trans case to shreds. Care to make yourself look any stupider now? 

Thanks, professor. Now I better understand your armchair logic. I am off to fix my windshield.


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Tuba_Transport)*

I didn't disable it to do burn outs (PS - asr won't do jack to help what happened to that tranny - its the edl that would stop that )... i just dont want to shake the car apart when i give it a little too much gas off launch. Nasty wheel hop is responsible for me loosing sway bar bolts - and is equally hard on cv axles.
i'll take my chances on the transmission. Who is the dummy that sits there and does that anyway ?
i hope i speak for many of you here when i say your disabiling it for the same reason. and not so you can do crazy ass burn outs for all your 18 year old friends


----------



## CRX-RX (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (Driverwanted)*















It's called letting off the gas. aka - Boost management


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (73Thing)*

Diff rivets just fail...
Common 'dub thing... not an EDL thing
Burning out is extra load (side load!) so a weak rivet/pin can expose itself...
Assuming the burnout was a wheelspeed in excess of 25mph... EDL is'nt going to have an effect.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_I have a 2003 GTI
Procedures with VAG-COM:
1. Open the *ABS Controller*.
2. Make note of the soft code value (mine was 0021505 for ABS/ASR/EDL).
3. Select *Recode*.
4. Enter *0004097* for ABS only.
5. Select *Do it!*.
6. 0004097 should now show in the soft code block.
7. Close controller.
If you ever want to go back, follow the same procedure, entering the original value (e.g., 0021505).

i'm in a 2002 and this did the charm.
many thanks...


----------



## KRamos (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (screwball)*

anyone know the soft code for ABS only on a AWD -=- 
I have searched and found so many soft code's i not usre which one I should try !!!!


----------



## KRamos (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (screwball)*

anyone know the soft code for ABS only on a AWD -=- 
I have searched and found so many soft code's i not usre which one I should try !!!!


----------



## vovadog (Jun 18, 2003)

anyone know the code for a b5 passat, the code i have now is 00022


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (vovadog)*

Ok I have a 2002 beetle, came with the AVH 2.0, I now have a 03 24v VR6 BDF in it. But i didnt touch the ABS module, so I use the number for the 2.0 AVH right? And if so anybody know "again" which one this is. I want to retain ABS and lose the rest. searched through the rest of the thread but just got confused.
Did find this: 
2.0ltr.
AEG, AVH, AZG
front wheel drive
04097
would this be the right one? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Neu Bug)*

That should be correct. Just write down the current soft coding just in case you decide to go back. If the code is no good it won't even take it so don't worry.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (micahdj)*

awesome, thanks
let you know how it turns out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdubgti (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (good_2_rub_a_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *good_2_rub_a_dub* »_Jeckyll - It's not your fault, just please don't tell me to go read the FAQs when the answer isn't there.
Here's some more food for thought for those of us with the older controllers - instructions for hardwiring away the EDL (not sure which exact models this will work for though
http://www.gti-vr6.net/library...e.htm

havent ever really read up on all of this... but i was just wondering if it's possible to 'hardwire away the EDL' on an 03 1.8t in such a way so that a simple two position switch could activate/deactivate it. sorry if this has already been asked / answered


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (micahdj)*

don't know why, but mine asked for 0004097. the original code was 0018945
this was on control module ID#: 1C0 907 375 K

_Quote, originally posted by *micahdj* »_
1.8 ltr. 
AWD; AWW; AWP 
Front wheel drive 
04097 
[Modified by micahdj, 9:10 PM 12-25-2002]


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (heysuperman)*

free bump for an awesome mod - Central Florida rainstorms and modified suspension make this a winner when it is wet outside, but keep the ABS!


----------



## hans j (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (snarbles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snarbles* »_Well tried out the following codes:
Decimal - Hex - Binary
0005121 - 1401 - 0001 0100 0000 0001
0020481 - 5001 - 0101 0000 0000 0001
0005121 enabled ASR for sure, but not positive on the EDL being enabled, did a peel out and no braking or flashing of the warning light.
0020481 disabled ASR for sure, but peel out seemed almost exactly the same as the 0005121 code.
Possible theories are: 
0021505 - 0101 0100 0000 0001 All on
0004097 - 0001 0000 0000 0001 ABS only
0005121 - 0001 0100 0000 0001 ASR on EDL off
ASR on bit (6th bit from left)
0020481 - 0101 0000 0000 0001 ASR off EDL on
EDL on bit (2nd bit from left)
Haven't had enough time to confirm this theory, but will be trying more out. If anyone knows a way to positively determine whether EDL is on while ASR is off let me know. Not sure if its even possible, but the ABS controller took all the above codes with open arms.
These results are not conclusive, so be careful and test at your own risk.








_Modified by snarbles at 9:10 PM 9-23-2003_

this worked so far on a 20th, 0020481 may also turn off EDL, hard to tell.
edit: nope didn't turn off the edl


_Modified by hans j at 9:02 PM 6-25-2004_


----------



## marcspez (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (hugemikeyd)*

So the question I have is there a way to disable it on an 01 passat 1.8t? I suppose the fact that there is no base model without ASR, the answer would be no. I am not sure though. I might assume they use the same controllers across the board for the VW line up. Any help in this would be great.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (marcspez)*

anyone know the code for just abs on an 04 Vr6 GTi?


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (heysuperman)*

back to the top!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_anyone know the code for just abs on an 04 Vr6 GTi?

or none of the above? no abs, edl, esp?


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (micahdj)*

back from the dead - it is that time of year again


----------



## alanisrox69 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (steggie)*

so you know,
ASR is always enabled. Dashboard light OFF means ENABLED. If you want to DISABLE it, you press the ASR button and the light comes ON and it's disabled. When it's enabled (no light) and it flashes that means your wheels are spinning and it's applying brake to those wheels to maintain control...
this is all in your VW manual.
_Derek_


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (alanisrox69)*

My dashlight is OFF. I can spin my tires ALL DAY LONG. Pushing the ASR button does nothing.


----------



## alanisrox69 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (hungalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hungalicious* »_My dashlight is OFF. I can spin my tires ALL DAY LONG. Pushing the ASR button does nothing. 

then you're ASR is broken or disabled with a capacitor mod or maybe the fuse is blown haha
-Derek-


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

Nope..Vag-com.


----------



## bluccia (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (flanders)*

i am freakin lost on what the hell this is all about... if its the traction control stuff then isnt there a button that turns it on and off?? thats whats in my car and its oem. could someone educate me on what this is all about?


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

Yes there is an on-off button but it is enabled as soon as the car is turned off and back on. By disabling it with vag-com, you don't have to mess with the button nor deal with the traction light. It's not for all..
The other choice would be using a capacitor to turn it off by default and get the traction light. You can turn it back on by pushing the button and having ASR again when you need it.



_Modified by hungalicious at 2:28 AM 12-26-2004_


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

Couldn't think of the proper word.. Let me edit before someone gets in trouble.


----------



## 50 MPG (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: (hungalicious)*

Wow, good info, I should of seen that topic before. I'll try to find the right code to disable EDL and ASR on my 20Th AE.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (50 MPG)*

I used to drive with my ASR disabled all the time. Then (maybe coincidentially), I blew my ring and pinion and VW replaced my tranny (thank goodness and the people at my local dealership). I've wondered if the two things could be related.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Oh, and btw, the ring and pinion went after some hard off-the-line acceleration when I pulled into traffic. With ASR off, there's no "protection" from sudden hook-up and the sudden extreme torque applied to the tranny. With ASR on, you lose power and torque as soon as the wheels begin to spin.


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Sorry for the double post


_Modified by Averyel at 8:42 PM 1-26-2005_


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

*Is this It????*

For those with the 1C0 907 379 G part number, here's what I have found. Let me know if it works for you, as it has worked for me.
With default code___19970
Disable ASR/EDL____04098
Disable ABS/ASR/EDL____00000
I don't know if this has already been posted, and if it has already, I am sorry. But if it wasn't, here is some relief to those with this MK60 controller with this part #.
Happy Driving


----------



## GLIJetta03 (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (flanders)*

What about ESP??


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (GLIJetta03)*

made it almost all the way thru a jersey winter w/out re-enabling.


----------



## rmatthews9 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (screwball)*

wait so I disabled ASR and it worked fine (VAG), but this may NOT have disabled my edl? Is there a way I can check if ASR is on and EDL off? This is on a 2001 GTI AWW.


----------



## willopz713 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (Anthony.L)*

I can't pull the whole wiring behind the asr switch, also the driver side heated seats switch. It did'nt even come out at all, so both switches are off the wiring harness. What do i do now. Planning to install a capacitor on the asr [defeat]. which is the positive lead on the capacitor.


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (willopz713)*

find someone with a VAG-COM. much easier to do.


----------



## g60renshaw (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (heysuperman)*

OK I have the following controller and would like to turn everything off apart from ABS. Any ideas??
ABS Controller
VAG Number 1C0 907 379F
Component : ESP ALLRAD MK60 0104
Soft Coding : 0023046
Shop#: IMP:551 WSC 00843
Extra : Geraet 00000
Jay


----------



## huangrich (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (hans j)*

So, 20481 is EDL on/ ASR off, it's true?


----------



## huangrich (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (huangrich)*

nobody know?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (huangrich)*

Why would you want to disable ASR, unless you plan to hit the drag strip? For daily driving, it's needless.








Good thread though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (inivid1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid1.8t* »_Why would you want to disable ASR, unless you plan to hit the drag strip? For daily driving, it's needless.








Good thread though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









it's a pita during spring, summer, and fall if you already have a LSD.
bump, re-coded mine again since it's snowing


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedGLS1.8T* »_Like Tyrolkid said the LSD, peloquin, will not eliminate
wheelhop. I have it and it does reduce it but not
eliminate it.

thats where a good suspension comes in. two times I blew out a shock up front (different sides) on FK coilovers and wheel hop was bad. Replaced them and no wheel hop. The coilover system is superb to wheelhop.
Anyone have more info on this? I have a issue im trying to sort out and I may have some input. But its been a while just wondering if anything new was added elsewhere.


_Modified by tom8thebomb at 11:05 AM 4-4-2006_


----------



## 20AE-2306 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (micahdj)*

When you hit the ASR button on the dash, does that turn off EDL and ASR? Also, from what I have read here, there is no way of turning off just EDL by recoding without effecting ASR, correct? I have a 20th GTI so I can only turn off both ASR and EDL by recoding from 0018945 or 0021505 to 0004097, right? I guess if I couldn't recode just the EDL, then I would probably be better off using a capacitor on the switch instead, at least then I can turn it back on easily - but only if that switch actually does turn off the EDL as well. Anyone know about that for sure?








-Ben


_Modified by 20AE-2306 at 3:22 PM 4-25-2006_


----------



## 20AE-2306 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (tom8thebomb)*

I have Fuzion tires, an H&R cup kit, EIP dogbone mount and Peloquin LSD and I still get wheel hop. That's part of why I want to disable ASR & EDL. EDL seems completely useless if you have a limited slip already.
I tried to do the mod to the back of the ASR button but it didn't work, when I start the car it still has ASR on, and pressing the button turns it off like it always did. I used the exact resistor or whatever so I think the only way to really disable it perminantly is to use VAG-COM.
I only have a cheap USB -> ODBII cable, it doesn't have the dongle for VAG-COM software. Do you think I would still be able to use that cable to turn off ASR & EDL using the free VAG-COM? I'm asking because I only have a Mac and it's going to be difficult for me to get access to a PC laptop. So if it's not going to work anyway, I'd rather not go to all the trouble.















for any wisdom on these topics. 8)
-Ben


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (20AE-2306)*

you're in LA.. ton's of people go to meets up in LA..
Figure out the code you need to change, and borrow one of the guys "real" vag-com cables/software/computer for 5 minutes and do the change.. Usually people that go to meets are really cool and have no problem helping out








This is a worthwhile mod to ditch EDL/ASR.. one of the first things I did to my car (besides the girlfriend mod AKA single key-fob click to unlock all doors)


----------



## 20AE-2306 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (transient_analysis)*

Once you disable ASR, the button in the dash does nothing, right? Is it possible to disable just EDL? I also wanted to confirm, does the ASR button also disable EDL? I need to better understand what that button does exactly so that I can draw some conclusions.
Also, to confirm what "correctable wheel hop" is exactly. Wheel hop would be when you are on a completely clean road with no bumps, you floor it as hard as you can and the wheels go thud, thud, thud and the dash gets hammered. But does wheel hop also include when you try to launch on a bumpy surface? Is it really possible to avoid wheel hop on a bumpy surface?
When I have access to VAG-COM, I think I want to try just disabling EDL first so that I can potentially leave ASR still enabled incase I need it for some reason. If disabling just EDL helps with the wheel hop, then I might choose to leave ASR enabled and then try the capacitor mod to make the default be off. I tried that mod before but maybe I was doing something wrong. Has anyone else tried it and had a problem? The capacitor didn't do anything for me.








-Ben


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (20AE-2306)*

EDL/ASR/ESP are one system dependent of make and year. I was able to successfully recode from ESP to only ABS or nothing at all. However you cannot recode ASR to ESP or vice versa. EDL is a component system and cannot be seperated because of the control module. If you need a new control module I can deff sell you one. I have the ASR system without ESP or EDL. Thats the difference, if you question me you may check the wiring diagrams in Bently. 
tom










_Modified by tom8thebomb at 6:05 AM 4-26-2006_


----------



## cone junkie (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Is this It???? (Averyel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Averyel* »_For those with the 1C0 907 379 G part number, here's what I have found. Let me know if it works for you, as it has worked for me.
With default code___19970
Disable ASR/EDL____04098
Disable ABS/ASR/EDL____00000
I don't know if this has already been posted, and if it has already, I am sorry. But if it wasn't, here is some relief to those with this MK60 controller with this part #.
Happy Driving

i have a 2003 Jetta 18T with ESP and is as follows:
1J0 907 379 M
ESP FRONT MK60
original code: 0019970
i tried the 0004098
and it has disabled my ESP from what i know because: the button no longer works and doesnt activate around corners. however has not sure if EDL has been disable and if ABS is still active.
to test out ABS i slammed the brakes in a dry test environment but did not activate does this neccessarily mean the ABS is disabled also?
Averyel or anybody, are the above codes confirmed?
thanks.


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Is this It???? (WOB ONE 8)*

I tried those codes and as i stated above you can only have a specific combination; meaning not be selective. Its either nothing, only abs, or all. EDL/ESP/ASR cannot be seperated.


----------



## philipkao (Mar 5, 2006)

*Will Pay $100 for someone to disable my ABS*

Hi everyone,
just respond back here or get me at my contact info, but I will seriously pay $100 for anyone to disable the ABS on my Jetta.
I have an odb interface cable with the full version of VAG software.
So if you're interested, please let me know. Thanks.
Here's my number
917 578 6787


----------



## will665 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Who Hates ASR (VDUBNDizzy)*

i have a 2001 jetta glx vr6....it is currently disabled, what code do i need to re enable asr.edl.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Whats the deal for me. I've tried just about everything you guys have for my 2001 1.8t golf....
Vag# 1J0907379AF
Soft Coding 13404
Component ASR 20 IE Can 0001

00000 makes the abs and asr light flash and beep. All the rest don't work. Anyone had any luck.


----------



## Mickski (Feb 28, 2007)

What an amazing topic !








I'm encountering troubles with my ESP since my Leon had been "repaired" (by SEAT !).
What happens is that the ESP now runs very very soon while there is no needs. Where I could drive a curve at 120 km/h without any trouble before, now the ESP runs at 90km/h. :-(
I checked many using VagCom : no DTC, no sensor faulty. SEAT has no idea...
Thanks to this topic, I tried the soft coding 20098 (heavy duty) in replacement of my default coding 19970. But the results are not so satisfying. :-(
Now, I'll try to disabled the ESP only. 
Based on all the previous posts here, I'll try 4097, 4098 and 2562.
But on the other hand, I know the soft coding for a SEAT Leon 1.8 20VT All Wheels Drive (MY 2000) equipped with ASR but with NO ESP built-in ! And the soft coding for this one is 22017.
Both cars embed the MK60 ESP module.
Based on this 22017, I assume that maybe I could try 17922 in order to disable my ESP only.
My feedback soon, after a few tests... ;-)


_Modified by Mickski at 2:11 AM 3-1-2007_


----------



## Mickski (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Mickski)*

It works !!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This evening, using soft coding 17922 in place of original 19970 (or 18050 in replacement of 20098), both my ESP and ASR were disabled while ABS still operating.
On the contrary, 4097 and 22017 coding were refused by the ECU.
Note that my ABS ECU details are :
Controller: 1C0 907 379 E 
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0104
Coding: 0020098
Shop #: WSC 01321


----------



## BoraTDIsport (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (Mickski)*

Sorry to bring up such an old post, but I am in desperate need to turn of ESP but not ABS or ASR. 
My details are:
Controller: 1C0 907 379 M
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0104
Coding: 0019970
I have tried 0017922 and it works for turning off ASR and ESP while retaining ABS but I really just want to keep ASR and ABS and lose the awful ESP. Any ideas ?
Of course I can just turn the ESP switch off, but I would prefer just to turn ESP off full stop.
Cheers


----------



## SpaceGhost711 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (BoraTDIsport)*

I am having a problem getting my ABS controller to take any other besides 004097 which is what is was programmed with from the factory. According to my options list that I decoded, it should have ASR. I have a button on my dash but the light never lights up when I turn the ignition on. Is it possible that it was coded wrong from the factory? Also wondering what fuse controls this function. 


_Modified by SpaceGhost711 at 10:27 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## SpaceGhost711 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (SpaceGhost711)*

c'mon, keep the thread alive


----------



## ylwmeansgo (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Is this It???? (cone junkie)*

'03 GTI 
1J0 907 379 G/K/M (all the same)
ESP FRONT MK60
original code: 0019970
Quote, originally posted by Averyel » 
For those with the 1C0 907 379 G part number, here's what I have found. Let me know if it works for you, as it has worked for me.
With default code___19970
Disable ASR/EDL____04098
Correct! Numbers
Did this last weekend works great! EDL is disabled no more wheel hop!


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (BoraTDIsport)*

Hey Bora, I'm pretty sure you cannot disable just EDL.
That is what I came up with trolling posts in the vag-com forum.


----------



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

ok i know this thread is kinda old but i give it the try anyways I just purchase i 20th blue jazz GTI love it!!!! but i noticed that the ASR light is not coming up anymore. Is this bad?


----------



## yumann (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (NJWolf18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJWolf18T* »_where did you find the directions to do such a thing... i upped my idle because of the vibration i get with my motor mount bushings.... and the instructions were on the vag-com website.

You got a link as I can't find thanks.


----------



## Kakekeke (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Disabling EDL and ASR (yumann)*

Hello! Got few questions abaut _enabling_ the EDS function on my -98 4motion passat.
First of all, few "basic questions". 
If i understanded right, the EDS uses the ABS module and speed sensors to sense if some wheel is spinning faster then another, and then braking the slip wheel to sync the speeds ? While working you should hear similar sound compared to abs braking ? 
Well, after like 10 000 test, ive founded out that it doesent do nothing. 
Second, i read from wikipedia that theres feature in torssen style differential, that if one end is on extraslippery surface, all force runs out from that. 
And those 10 000 seems to support that. Now there is like ~25cm of snow in here, and im stopped on red lights. Lights turn green, and i step on the gas. The car seems to behave exacly like frontwheel drive vehicle. The front tryes to go from left to right, when i loos the gas a bit to get more traction, i can feel on my ass when it moves more torque to the rear axle, i step on the gas agen, i get nice 4wheel "drifft" and pretty nice acceleration. 
By enabling the EDS, the EDS should brake the slipping front end, witch couses more torque goes to the rear axle ? 
Well, back to the point:
My ABS module is:
ABS/EDS 5.3 QUATTRO D00 - What does that "D00" Mean? i have seen "same" modules whit the ending of D10, D43, Dxx ? 
By googling i founded out in some cases ABS/EDS Enabled code should look like: "0273004134" when the one that is currently coded is "0273004284" ? 
Donno if im completely lost, but hey, thats why im asking








Then, i desidec "whatta heck, lets give it a try" so i tryed to change the coding... And then i were lost agen... How to do it ? On VCDS the coding is grey, i assume it requiers an login, but whats the login code ? Founded ~4 different on google, none of them work... ? 
Anyone got any clue ?


----------



## Kakekeke (Dec 30, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## performanceandmore (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi there,

does anybody know how to deactivate ESP in my 2008 GTI:

Adresse 03: Bremsenelektronik (-----) Labeldatei: MFT\1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Teilenummer SW: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
Bauteil: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0104 
Revision: 00H35001 
Codierung: 143B600D09280000280E06ED901E00413400
Betriebsnr.: WSC 01316 785 00200

The car is only used in race - ESP slows us down extremely and so we MUST find a way to disable it. Thanks for your help, best regards from germany!

www.performance-and-more.de


----------



## dc0320th (Sep 30, 2012)

i have a 20th anniversary gti and i think the ASR sensor is broke, i like it more off so how would i go about keeping it that way but getting the light on the dash to turn off?


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

micahdj said:


> Has anyone ever tried recoding there abs controller to one without EDL and ASR.
> *I recoded mine* (337) from 0021505 (ABS,EDL,ASR) to 0004097 (ABS only) and this disabled everything but the ABS which I tested in wet conditions and it worked fine. I have changed back to the original value because of paranoia. If anyone has tried this or know about it please advise. *I did this using a vag-com*.
> 
> 
> ...


i think the answers you're looking for are in the first post, and a few years old.


----------



## dc0320th (Sep 30, 2012)

do you know if there is any way to do it without owning a vag-com.... as for i dont have the money to buy one


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

Bringing back from the dead as I can't seem to get any answers.
I have a 2005 gti 1.8T 5spd, I have used the codes provided in this thread to attempt to disable EDL, the best any of them will do is disable traction control and stability control, EDL remains. I never had this issue on my other 2 mk4s (both 2003s) just this 2005. Anyone figured this out? the only way so far I have been able to beat EDL is by pulling the abs fuse (which I only did for testing purposes around my neighborhood to comfirm it was EDL and not something else). 

Default Code: 19970

I have tried 04098 and 17922, both take and disable traction and stability control, neither one disables EDL.

I am hoping someone has the answer to this as it is driving me insane, if I can't get this figured out I will be selling the car.


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

Helltime said:


> Bringing back from the dead as I can't seem to get any answers.
> I have a 2005 gti 1.8T 5spd, I have used the codes provided in this thread to attempt to disable EDL, the best any of them will do is disable traction control and stability control, EDL remains. I never had this issue on my other 2 mk4s (both 2003s) just this 2005. Anyone figured this out? the only way so far I have been able to beat EDL is by pulling the abs fuse (which I only did for testing purposes around my neighborhood to comfirm it was EDL and not something else).
> 
> Default Code: 19970
> ...


Does anyone know how to solve this? Can I swap in an old abs control module that doesn't have all the extra junk just abs?


----------



## zielu (10 mo ago)

Hello guys,
I have 2000 New Beetle 1.8T, ABS Controller 1C0 907 379 and I want to disable ESP. Currently i have coding 18945 and I tried many others coding witch I found on the internet but it doesn't accept any  
Why? Someone have some idea?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

This isn't an ecu coding, trans or brakes forum. It's engine technical. 

This would require coding at the dealer, or custom file. You can also be ghetto and unplug a wheel speed ensor, etc 



Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

